# robbed at AEP



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

Me and my brother were robbed at camp site D , we were robbed of hygiene!!
that right , hygiene. They stole my shaving kit & my brother razor. they didn't steal my boat, motor, fishing gear, cooking stuff, food, ect. just hygiene stuff.
I hope you have teeth to brush & know where to put deodorant. 

P.S. Good Luck ???


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

????? Are you serious?


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

That is pretty doggone low. With the temps as they are now, being "manly" is not a good thing in a tent or small camper. I hope the razor was dull.


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

they also stole a note pad? you think they could have said thanks.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Maybe the were fixing to leave you an IOU but went off to find a pen. Had alot of my stuff ripped off down there last year from our cabin. Insured by Remington now.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

This probably sounds stupid....but I hope you filed a police report with whoever has jurisdiction. 

Likely they left "better" stuff behind. Maybe they only took what they absolutely needed. Makes ya wonder.

Sorry that you guys were robbed and violated. Glad there was no face to face confrontation.


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

There was a pin clipped to the note pad ? maybe they didn't know how to spell IOU


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

My guess would be BIGFOOT! or some of the local girls...JK.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I guess in a way you should be happy that they didnt get into anything else(thats not condoning what they did though) people are crazy now days..anything is fair game.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep...sounds like a Bigfoot encounter to me!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I always wonder about my pack rails when I'm in tubing and get out of sight of them. Hate thieves, no one is really save from their sticky fingers, Ah I know do what they did in the old days, you steal you lose fingers. I'll be down there 6/17 - 22.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

you would think they would have stole the gas out af your boat it is a sad thing but there are still low lifes out there that prey on the honest(low lifes, scum bags,thieves ,lawyers what ever you want to call them)


----------



## backstraps (Jun 18, 2008)

squid 1 where is your plase at if i may ask?


----------



## CopperTOP (Apr 13, 2008)

yea be careful there last time i was there its been about a month now me and my buddy where out fishing on a trail and someone stole the windows out of his jeep wrangler the zip up kind took the windows and the frames and also stole both his phones out of his center console work and personal and stole the fishing pole i had in the back of his jeep and then to top that off we went back to camp and on down from our campsite we had set up an empty tent to reserve a spot for my buddys dad who was gonna be there the next day someone stole it also. turned out to be a pretty crappy weekend all and all my buddy was out about 600-700 dollars all of the it happened at campsite c and the trail we where on was at the end as you turn out of C on the left


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds like a woman caper...guys just don't care much how we smell....lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

mrs big foot wanted to spice up for the big guy.
a eveing of love making under the stars. wow would not want to see that action.
moose


----------

